# For all the overweight teens out there



## mike456 (May 31, 2007)

I have lost 20+ pounds just by playing a lot of sports outside, I wasn't on any special diet, just eating like a normal person... when your outside playing sports for a long time, there's no time for stuffing your face with junk food... so try it, get outside, and start playing sports that involve high amounts of physical activity... you will notice as you lose weight you will feel faster and jump higher. So get out there!


----------



## kinkery (May 31, 2007)




----------



## BoneCrusher (May 31, 2007)

Very profound ...


----------



## mike456 (May 31, 2007)

what I was trying to say is teens don't need to go on these crazy diets that they see here, and count calories if they just want to lose weight. I tried doing that, and that just made me want to quit. All you got to do is play sports and stay outside for a long time were there is no access to junk food.

So kenwood/kinkery, if you just want to lose your man boobs... do what I say, son.


----------



## kinkery (May 31, 2007)

mike456 said:


> what I was trying to say is teens don't need to go on these crazy diets that they see here, and count calories if they just want to lose weight. I tried doing that, and that just made me want to quit. All you got to do is play sports and stay outside for a long time were there is no access to junk food.
> 
> So kenwood/kinkery, if you just want to lose your man boobs... do what I say, son.



 i don't have man boobs. you must be mistaking me for you.


----------



## mboylan86 (Jun 1, 2007)

mike456 said:


> what I was trying to say is teens don't need to go on *these crazy diets that they see here,* and count calories if they just want to lose weight. I tried doing that, and that just made me want to quit. All you got to do is play sports and stay outside for a long time were there is no access to junk food.
> 
> So kenwood/kinkery, if you just want to lose your man boobs... do what I say, son.



wouldnt call it "crazy diets", majority, if not all of the eating plans and recipes on here and just healthy eating, the way you should eat.

although i get your point, getting off you ass and playin some sports is healthier then sittin infront of a computer or tv all day


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 1, 2007)

There's nothing crazy about these diets.  A "normal" diet seems to consist of chinese food, pizza, and random sandwiches these days.  I'll take my healthy "crazy" diet over that any day.


----------



## kinkery (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah, i dont really see a strict diet as "crazy" its more of a life style to me IMO. i clean bulkd to 200lbs and now i'm at 170. i didnt come on here and say it was easy  i didnt do that much cardio. most of it was just dieting and being consistant.


----------



## Dynghetti (Jun 3, 2007)

kinkery said:


> i don't have man boobs. you must be mistaking me for you.



i have man boobs


----------



## kinkery (Jun 3, 2007)

Dynghetti said:


> i have man boobs



take it easy dude.  .


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jun 3, 2007)

i Totally agree. i was 240 lbs in december (my peak weight) and now im 210. and u know what i did? sports. I eat healthy and clean, 6 smaller meals a day but i by no m,eans count calories. if I want to eat out i do, however i comprimise and dont go all out like i used to. if i want to get hammed on a friday night, i will. but on saturday morning, im gonna call up my buddies, goto the park with a football and a basketball and play HARD for hours. im talking like, 3-5 hours some days. and the reason i keep losing weight is because its not a chore to do this cardio, its fun and i really enjoy it. There is nothing better than looking forward to cardio. This is my THIRD time trying to lose weight so far(it will be the last ) and the NUMBEr on thing that changed was my cardio. I used to HATE running on a treadmill or elipcitacl or some other boring shit. therefore, i didnt do it. but basketball is mad fun lol. or football, or  frisbee, hockey, tennis... the possibulities are endless.I just go into activites looking for a good workout, wich normall translates to success when ur playing (i run back on defense EVERY single play, good cardio+good basketball) Also, another huge thing is to be SOMEWHAT loose with ur diet. im not saying go nuts, but if u want to eat something sweet, go for it (in moderation of course.) But know that u treated urself that day, and eat less later or exercise a bit more. Those 2 things alone are what made the difference in changing my life.

 So yes, i fully agree that teenagers dont need to do anything fancy. eat clean and healthy diets and just be active playing sports and the weight will fly off while ur having fun. And when u go home, throw in some pushups, situps, or whatever body weight exercise u can find. Im actually getting really good strength training results just from doing different variations of pushups and situps. and it costs a whopping 0 dollars. thats an amazing price for all the confidence and pride your going to take in yourself. 

Moral of the story: My man boobs are gone from playing sports!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 3, 2007)

You keep saying "eat clean" and that you eat "6 meals a day," then you say youre not on a diet?

Diet is anything you eat.  Diet doesnt just = losing weight.  In any case...6 clean meals a day is...a diet.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jun 4, 2007)

First of all Akira, you obviously completely missed the entire point of what i wrote. Second of all, where the hell do i say im not on a diet? are you refering to me saying "but i by no m,eans count calories" or maybe "teenagers dont need to do anything fancy. eat clean and healthy diets". Oh thats right, i dont say that once. Next time try reading it mmk?


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 5, 2007)

Stop fighting.

Anyway, everyone here has good points and there's nothing wrong with tossing out some advice like this.  I do agree that the big problem with overweight teens is a lack of activity, but if you've watched or read any documentaries that deal with the eating habits of youth in public schools from elementary on into high school you'll see the extrordinary problems there.  Physical Fitness is not emphasized in school as much as it used to be and the education level of students on fitness is VERY sub par to what it should be.  At the same time though the food schools provide and the food parents are allowing their children to eat most of the time is just horrible.

I recommend you watch "Supersize Me" not only does it show the extrodinary negative effects of eating fast food but it goes into good detail on the nutritional problems present in schools.


----------



## mboylan86 (Jun 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> You keep saying "eat clean" and that you eat "6 meals a day," then you say youre not on a diet?
> 
> Diet is anything you eat.  Diet doesnt just = losing weight.  In any case...6 clean meals a day is...a diet.




i think people got the wrong idea of what a diet is anymore. to me its eating 5/6 healthy meals a day, i dont count calories. i just dont like putting shite into my body.

now days a diet seems to be eating only carbs, or only green food or only 2 milkshakes a day or 1 bar every 2 hours or some other stupid crap........


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 5, 2007)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> First of all Akira, you obviously completely missed the entire point of what i wrote. Second of all, where the hell do i say im not on a diet? are you refering to me saying "but i by no m,eans count calories" or maybe "teenagers dont need to do anything fancy. eat clean and healthy diets". Oh thats right, i dont say that once. Next time try reading it mmk?



I saw your point.  It just wasnt important enough for me to respond to cuz its confusing.

Like I said, diet doesnt not always = weight loss.

For example... 

barry eats nothing but fudge bars and chocolate milk all day.  His DIET consists of mostly sugar.

wolfgang eats t-bones and chicken nuggets all day. His DIET consists of mostly fat and protein.




ArnoldsProtege said:


> i Totally agree. i was 240 lbs in december (my peak weight) and now im 210. and u know what i did? sports. *I eat healthy and clean, 6 smaller meals a day but i by no m,eans count calories*. if I want to eat out i do, however i comprimise and dont go all out like i used to. *if i want to get hammed on a friday night, i will*. but on saturday morning, im gonna call up my buddies, goto the park with a football and a basketball and play HARD for hours. im talking like, 3-5 hours some days. and the reason i keep losing weight is because its not a chore to do this cardio, its fun and i really enjoy it. There is nothing better than looking forward to cardio. This is my THIRD time trying to lose weight so far(it will be the last ) and the NUMBEr on thing that changed was my cardio. I used to HATE running on a treadmill or elipcitacl or some other boring shit. therefore, i didnt do it. but basketball is mad fun lol. or football, or frisbee, hockey, tennis... the possibulities are endless.I just go into activites looking for a good workout, wich normall translates to success when ur playing (i run back on defense EVERY single play, good cardio+good basketball) Also, another huge thing is to be SOMEWHAT loose with ur diet. im not saying go nuts, but if u want to eat something sweet, go for it (in moderation of course.) But know that u treated urself that day, and eat less later or exercise a bit more. Those 2 things alone are what made the difference in changing my life.
> 
> So yes, i fully agree that teenagers dont need to do anything fancy. *eat clean and healthy diets* and just be active playing sports and the weight will fly off while ur having fun. And when u go home, throw in some pushups, situps, or whatever body weight exercise u can find. Im actually getting really good strength training results just from doing different variations of pushups and situps. and it costs a whopping 0 dollars. thats an amazing price for all the confidence and pride your going to take in yourself.
> 
> Moral of the story: My man boobs are gone from playing sports!



There.  I even read it AGAIN liek the teenager you are that demands...

And heh, yeah, I see you saying youre eating clean, getting hammered, eating 6 meals a day, not counting calories....

Looks like you dont know what youre doing, to be honest.  What does eating clean mean?  Not McDonalds?  Yeah thats a start, but home cooking can be shitty too.

So to me, you were saying you eat 6 clean, smaller meals a day.  Thats a generalized healthy diet.  Then you added details about getting hammered and not counting calories....now I see a fake diet plan.

Then on top of it all, you say just run around and play sports.

The synopsis is that you think as long as a kid doesnt eat fast food plus plays sports, he or she will have a healthy lifestyle.  Guess what?  I agree.  But its a gray area...and from how you describe your diet, it doesnt sound STRICT, but thats the point youre trying to make...?


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jun 6, 2007)

my point is that ive lost over 30 lbs from doing this (belive it or not, given how "little" i know) First of all, i cook all of my own meals and they are all healthy. What im tyring to say is, at my age (18) and around it, ur gonna be around alot of people who are drinking/eating out/ not giving a flying **** what they put into their bodies. 

 wat I am saying is that i GERNEALLY know what is healthy for me and what to eat and i follow that. I dont have meal plans, i dont count calories and i by no means starve myself. Do i have restrictions? of course. I dont eat chocolate bars, i dont down a whoe bag of potato chips, and i dont eat 5 slices of pizza. AND if i get hammered on friday, i dont drink saturday. 

 I think the whole point of this post is basically the essense of mine. Teenagers dont have to do anything fancy to lose weight. just have a general idea of what is healthy,be consious of what u put into your body, Be active all the time and stick to it. Thats what ive done and ive lost 30 lbs since january. and you know what? it was easy.


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 6, 2007)

Awesome job so far Arnolds, but just wait about another 20lbs and you'll realize what everyone is saying.  I did a similar thing and went from 245 to 180lbs (I'm a similar height too) mostly just by cutting out the shit foods and replacing them with semi-healthier ones (mostly deli meats and steak, pasta, whole wheat bread).  Then I hit a point where in order to progress any further, the diet had to change and become cleaner.  I just don't think you've hit that spot yet.

Think of it this way though, if you dropped over 30lbs just from sports and a mediocre diet, think of how kickass your fatloss would be with an excellent diet.


----------



## healthwise (Jun 7, 2007)

hi guys..
 Helo i am new here and friend recommended this site to me and I want to share my story too..
I used to overweight too and I was way depressed. Then in 3 years I had extreme fitness program, controlled diet..... i agree with AKIRA about diet controll is not always about weight loss , you have to be cautious about food we are taking..and nice example given by AKIRA...
so one way to today, I loss about 50 pounds...
and yeah I added soem yoga to my fitness program too..Thanks for letting me share..


Charlene Adams


----------



## mboylan86 (Jun 7, 2007)

healthwise said:


> hi guys..
> Helo i am new here and friend recommended this site to me and I want to share my story too..
> I used to overweight too and I was way depressed. Then in 3 years I had extreme fitness program, controlled diet..... i agree with AKIRA about diet controll is not always about weight loss , you have to be cautious about food we are taking..and nice example given by AKIRA...
> so one way to today, I loss about 50 pounds...
> ...



welcome to the forums and well done on the weight loss


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome Charlene, good to have you.

AKIRA if you need anyone to rub peanut butter on you while you're doing bench presses let me know.

Anyway you can't just tell someone "oh, eat 6 healthy meals and be more active".  Those who are having weight problems and are not educated on eating properly aren't going to know how to interpret that properly.  One person could say okay I'll eat 6 salads a day... well that could be 2 cups of salad greens and 2 TBsp of italian dressing which is about oh... 27 calories per salad... they'll be undernourished and give up on it.   Or they could say okay I'll eat a 12oz steak, 2 cups of veggies, a tall glass of milk, a salad, and some corn bread for each meal... they'll still gain weight.

People need direction and knowledge here not just general "eat healthy and get more exercise" type suggestions.


----------



## iMan323 (Jun 7, 2007)

yo, you guys have WAAAAAY too much time on your hands.


----------



## mboylan86 (Jun 7, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Welcome Charlene, good to have you.
> 
> AKIRA if you need anyone to rub peanut butter on you while you're doing bench presses let me know.
> 
> ...




  exactly what i wanted to say, couldnt be arsed typin that much though


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2007)

great job Mike.  Sounds like you are doing all the right things now!  20lbs is awesome weight loss.  Keep it up.

How are the knees feeling from the sports?  If I had to take a guess, I would probably guess that they are feeling better when you are playing ball now because there is 20 less pounds on you.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 7, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Welcome Charlene, good to have you.
> 
> *AKIRA if you need anyone to rub peanut butter on you while you're doing bench presses let me know.*
> 
> ...




I dont even know what the fuck that means.  But if I were to guess....sorry, Plateau, hit on someone else.  I am not gay.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 7, 2007)

P-funk said:


> great job Mike.  Sounds like you are doing all the right things now!  20lbs is awesome weight loss.  Keep it up.
> 
> How are the knees feeling from the sports?  If I had to take a guess, I would probably guess that they are feeling better when you are playing ball now because there is 20 less pounds on you.



Thats right I forgot about that.  Id like to know too.

Are BW squats easy now?


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not gay.  I just say random stuff sometimes.  I do like peanut butter though.

I remember when I lost my first 50lbs how much easier it was to do pushups, and how exponentially easier it was becoming to run the track.  The running itself was strengthening my abilities and the weight loss was putting less of a load on me.

I think one of the best parts of losing weight or getting trained is when you look back at what you were like before you started.  Like me looking back at 290lbs or when I got tired after running for 3 minutes now I can go for hours.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jun 8, 2007)

Congradulations on the weight loss buddy. it feels great eh. i totally agree with u about how much easier things get too. Sports, running, pushups, EVERYTHING is easyer when uve lost weight. I outrun all of my skinnier out of shape friends and they dont understand it. well be playing basketball for 2 hours and theyl be drained, and i can keep going for another 2 hours. Not to mention, ur confidence skyrockets, people notice ur weight loss, its a wonderful feeling.

 But i definitely agree that I didnt give good advice lol. I was more caught up in arguing with Akira lol. Maybe he should go rub some peanut butter on his chest (i dont know what that means either lol). 

  But yea, I DO follow a good diet. I have a general Idea of what im going to eat and i have researched alot. My advice could be misconstrued by someone who is new who just eats crap meals 6 times a day and exercies. I have completely changed my diet for the last 5-6 months, and I plan on keeping it that way forever. Im one of those people who puts on weight REALLY easilly, to the point where its just ridiculous. To be honest, i hate drinking because i always put on like, 1-3 lbs over the weekend wich is fucking horrible. but man, i love to party, so sacrifices have to be made. I just work extra hard during the week to give myself that little bit of a cushion. foolish? yes. But why lose weight if u cant have fun with the ladies afterwards  (and YES, it is ALOT better when ur not a fatty)


----------



## Raz (Jun 8, 2007)

Well done Mike, great job! I agree with u massively, I think alot of the other members are slightly missing the point. IMO as a young person, exercise is easy and diet/nutrition is hard. I would say as you become older that switches to a degree.

That's it aswell, whilst its summer, enjoy those outdoor activities when winter approaches hit the indoor activities.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 8, 2007)

^ I think both are as easy or as hard as you want to make it. Diet for me is mostly just understanding what my body needs and then feeding it those things. Exercise is something I have always done and always will.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jun 8, 2007)

^true that.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 9, 2007)

P-funk said:


> great job Mike.  Sounds like you are doing all the right things now!  20lbs is awesome weight loss.  Keep it up.
> 
> How are the knees feeling from the sports?  If I had to take a guess, I would probably guess that they are feeling better when you are playing ball now because there is 20 less pounds on you.



thanks... I get knee pain very rarely now, I just play through it, but I still can't do a proper squat...


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2007)

just keep at it man....sounds like you are doing all the right things!


----------

